# Illegal frog importing/exporting for dummies?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there an easy to follow map/thread/guideline/etc. as to the laws of importing/exporting dart frogs? If not, can someone answer (without guessing) these questions please?

In particular...

1. Which countries are not allowed to export any dart frogs at all.

2. Which countries can export captive bred dart frogs and from which organizations within those countries are legitimately recognized. If so, which species of dart frogs.

3. Which countries can legally export wild caught dart frogs. If so, which species of dart frogs.

4. Which companies/organizations/etc. in the US can legally acquire and then sell imported frogs; captive bred and/or wild caught.

5. Is there is an exception...For instance, if a certain species of dart frogs were at one time legally imported to the US, but now is illegal...can those dart frogs and/or their offspring legally be sold within the US. If so, what type of documentation is involved to ensure that these are of 'legal' descent.

6. Loopholes to lookout for...For instance, 'legal' imports from countries known for exporting illegally acquired dart frogs.


I just thought this would really clear up a lot of questions for a lot of people, including myself, and could help prevent the future support of illegal activities.

Again...I'd just like answers or directions to those answers, please.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

1. *Which countries are not allowed to export any dart frogs at all.*

Of the countries that have dart frogs native, there are zero legal exports currently from Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Venezuela, French Guiana, Brazil, Uraguay/Paraguay (I know there are darts in at least one of these countries)

*2. Which countries can export captive bred dart frogs and from which organizations within those countries are legitimately recognized. If so, which species of dart frogs.*

I assume you mean countries where darts are native? Panama only allows "farm-raised" darts out, but we all know they are WC and not farmed, CB from Colombia, Ecuador and Peru are exported to UE and possibly a few other places. To my knowledge, no other country in Central/South America have breeding programs. Costa Rica is allowing CB tree frogs and I assume darts will eventually be bred in numbers for export to UE.


3. *Which countries can legally export wild caught dart frogs. If so, which species of dart frogs.*

WC only come out of Guyana and Surinam, however recent French Guiana tinctorius morphs came in via Suriname, but these really shouldn't be considered legal. Also Panama, see above.

*4. Which companies/organizations/etc. in the US can legally acquire and then sell imported frogs; captive bred and/or wild caught.*

Anyone can receive them if you have USF&W import/export permit and if you have enough money to cover it.

*5. Is there is an exception...For instance, if a certain species of dart frogs were at one time legally imported to the US, but now is illegal...can those dart frogs and/or their offspring legally be sold within the US. If so, what type of documentation is involved to ensure that these are of 'legal' descent.*

Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Colombia, Venezuela, and I assume Ecuador and Peru have allowed wc frogs to be exported pre CITES and pre national laws. Darts have NEVER been legally exported out of French Guiana or Brazil (with the exception of castis for zoo use, but were not suppose to be released.)

*6. Loopholes to lookout for...For instance, 'legal' imports from countries known for exporting illegally acquired dart frogs.
*
Germany is the big one. There seems to be no regulations on what comes into Germany, so many frogs are illegally smuggled into Germany. And the re-export CITES are easy to get to then say they are CB. As for SA, French Guiana is the big one. Because Surinam exports, and just a river separates them, many FG species/morphs come that route illegally. Also, FG IS France and when you fly between the two, it is a domestic flight with no customs inspection. I understand tinctorius is illegal to be kept in France to try to protect the species from being smuggled. FG is also used as the easiest route to get Brazilian frogs out. For a $4 boat ride and no customs on either side of the river, one can easily cross the border.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice review Jeremy.

s


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Jeremy! That really helps.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

For those who don't know, UE = Understory Enterprises (Mark Pepper).


----------

